# Existing shiplap to new roof flashing question.



## 10SQoffANDon8HRS (Jan 6, 2018)

Hello contractors, I need advice on how to go about a job. I am replacing the decking and shingles on an addition that butts up to the existing structure (old shiplap siding) the existing roof leaked.. What would be my best route to take, with having to remove the original decking. Would I need to step flash, and counter flash after shingles are installed? What would be the best type of flashing? 
*Pitch of addition is approximately 4/12.
*Siding is running horizontally into the roof.
Any and all advice is greatly appreciated!!!
Thank you in advance!


----------

